#  > OVERIGE FORA >  > FILMPJES >  >  Amp Rack |staat in de brand|

## Jorn Bijen

Hallo,

Ik zat toch even op Youtube en daar kwam ik best wel even een leuke video tegen.
Op het einde hoor je hem gewoon  OMG  schreeuwen.
Maar dan stopt die ook.
Maarja, Als je zo hard speelt vliegt het inderdaad in de fik!

----------


## dj-inkognito

rookmachine is toch veel goedkoper xD

----------


## 4AC

Voor dat soort filmpjes bestaat een gepast topic: http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/de-...industrie.html
Daar is het filmpje overigens al geplaatst, geloof ik.

Mvg,

Teun

Ps. Er schijnt dus een Magnum 2000 achter te hebben gestaan... whoops!

----------


## frederic

Toch niet met de goedkoopste PA boer in zee gaan?

----------


## dr. dre

Zoals het filmpje zelf al aan aangeeft ( op 13 seconden ) staat er idd een Martin rookdoos achter, zie je ook duidelijk staan.

----------

